# Does corn need to be cooked?



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

Raw corn on the cob is so delicious, and dd loves it too. Is there a reason why I should be cooking it? Just wondering because it seems like everyone does.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

To get it hot enough to melt the butter?









AFAIK you can eat it raw. It should only be cooked for a minute or two anyway, if you do cook it.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
To get it hot enough to melt the butter?









AFAIK you can eat it raw. It should only be cooked for a minute or two anyway, if you do cook it.

















: Though I like chili pepper flakes on it better than the butter.







My grandma used to cut it off the cob and make a cold salad with red and green bell peppers and I don't know what else in it...I wish I had that recipe now.


----------



## Apryl Srissa (Oct 1, 2005)

I sure hope it's safe, it is sooo good that way







I think raw has the best sweetness to it. My toddler will devour it raw, but cooked just eats some. (he's a little piggy anyways







)


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I LOVE it raw!! I once worked a part-time job at a wind turbine engineering company that was situated between the corn field and the spinach field of an organic farm (hard to describe). But anyway, the owner of the farm always told us to help ourselves, so a few of us would go out and sit on the edge of the corn field after work and munch on raw corn. It was sooo good.

Usually I remove the husks, wrap in waxed paper, and microwave for 2 minutes. But there's certainly nothing wrong with eating it raw.

- Krista


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

I've never tried it raw. We like it grilled ... brings out the sweetness.


----------

